# p5-Gtk2 upgrade stalls



## fmw (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm getting the following error message: 
	
	



```
chmod 644 blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.bs
Creating stock items POD...
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
Generating POD...
Loaded 9 extra types from doctypes
Loaded 2 extra types from /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Pango/Install/doctypes
Loaded 8 extra types from /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Glib/Install/doctypes
Loaded 7 extra types from /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/mach/Cairo/Install/doctypes
Malformed UTF-8 character (fatal) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.10.1/mach/Data/Dumper.pm line 682.
gmake: *** [build/podindex] Fehler 25
*** Error code 1
```

I looked at file that was mentioned at the first error (/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/p5-Gtk2/work/Gtk2-1.241/tools/podifystockitems.pl) but that didn't yield much: 
	
	



```
push @data, [ $_, $info->{label} || '', $mask || '' ];

	$widths[0] = length($data[$#data][0])
		if (length($data[$#data][0]) > $widths[0]);
	$widths[1] = length($data[$#data][1])
		if (length($data[$#data][1]) > $widths[1]);
	$widths[2] = length($data[$#data][2])
		if (length($data[$#data][2]) > $widths[2]);
```
This snippet begins at line 48.

So, where do I need to look?

Cheers,
Frank


----------



## fmw (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi,
sorry for digging up the old posting, but I'm not making any progress whatsoever. I have switched from perl-5.10 to perl-5.14 and rebuilt all dependencies for p5-Gtk2, to no avail.

```
[ XS build/constants.xs ]
[ CC build/constants.c ]
Running Mkbootstrap for Gtk2 ()
chmod 644 Gtk2.bs
rm -f blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.so
[ LD blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.so ]
chmod 755 blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.so
cp Gtk2.bs blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.bs
chmod 644 blib/arch/auto/Gtk2/Gtk2.bs
Creating stock items POD...
Malformed UTF-8 character (unexpected end of string) in length at tools/podifystockitems.pl line 52.
```

Interestingly, I get the same error when trying to rebuild the old port (p5-Gtk2-1.223) so the error seems to come from somewhere else.

Any ideas?


----------



## kpa (Feb 2, 2012)

Builds fine here with perl5.12.4, maybe it's a lang/perl5 version problem? 

What are your locale(1) settings for root?


----------



## fmw (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't think it'a a perl problem, it fails on me with both perl5.10 and 5.14. Locale is LANG=de_DE.ISO8859-1
 ever since this system was set up.


----------



## kpa (Feb 10, 2012)

Try setting the locale(1) to just "C". It's probably safer to keep root's locale at defaults, some of the Makefiles and configure scripts might fail with non-default locale.


----------



## fmw (Feb 10, 2012)

That solved it!


----------

